# What's your solution



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I was wondering guys what's your solution when before doing your final coat with flat box , you see that your flat are round ( crown) , how do you make it flat and after how you set up your flatbox for final coat to make a Flat joint ?


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Oh this is soooo easy,,, First I bend over and Kick myself in the azz for not adjusting and checking my box work as I go. Then I break out the sander and work my azz off to correct my shameful self.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I just look at it. I see how much mud it leaves.
If it's a new blade, or the mud is too thick or thin or whatever, I adjust the tension on the back accordingly.
If it looks like it's crowning a bit, just tighten your settings on the back.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Had to laugh about what betterdrywall said. Forgetting to check the setting on the box before getting started (bad Memories). Just like Precision said, Make sure your setting is on wipe down mode and not "leave Mode". Even if it is crowned a little, a light sanding flattens it out.


----------

